# Toy poodles grumpy and aggressive in old age?



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

My oversize toy poodle lived until he was 17.5, and never showed a single hint of aggression to any other person or dog. He certainly became less interested in interacting with anyone not in his "pack" as he aged, but it was disinterest, not aggression. Like most generalisations, I'd say that the one voiced by the woman in your story is not universally true.


----------



## D.B. Incandenza (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you, Rusty!

I agree, the whole thing was a bit loony, so I'm happy to hear about the experiences - good and bad - of people who have had a senior toy poodle.

Thanks again.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Sounds to me like the lady was getting grumpy and aggressive in her old age! lol


----------



## D.B. Incandenza (Jan 10, 2012)

Ha! Touche


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well Teaka turned 13 yesterday, and didn't go all Cujo on us!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Usually dogs that are old and cranky were young and cranky










Here is my happy elderly toy poodle Flower, she turns 14 tomorrow


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

At one time, I have to admit, I held the same belief! I, being of the much, much, much, older population, thought all little old ladies toy poodles were awful! I now realize that that belief came about because those 'little old ladies' failed to socialize their tiny dogs and usually they never left the house either! Then as the poodle got older, you were told "Don't pet her, she only likes me" and the dog became a lap warmer that was fearful of other humans............
I think that belief lingers on to many many people and it's not just toy poodles, it's all toy dogs, to some degree! It falls into the same category that all little dogs are 'yappy' I guess....................:brick:


----------



## Towandafox (Nov 22, 2013)

I completely agree with twyla and MollyMuiMa!

I knew an older lady who had a toy poodle raised much in the way MollyMuiMa stated. That poor dog was so fearful and as it got older, more achy and blind, it would lash out more frequently, but it still lashed out when it was young! So, most certainly, I think it is how the dog was raised.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Mom's nasty lil boy, was a pom named Meeko, I called him the Lil Be*As*Tard, he was a nasty little thing that lived until he was 19. Mom blamed the fact that he got his tail de-gloved at 18 months. Although a horrid injury, she really never did much to help him with his attitude, or rather toy dog syndrome.
Yes Molly little yappers have that potential.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

My first guy was a cranky old man toy poodle. 

Unfortunately he got miserable as he got older. 

However, he was deaf, blind and had doggie alzheimers. 

The only person who could handle him was my husband. He bit me every time I handled him.

Heartbreaking situation actually, I loved the dog to pieces for so many years and at then end I could not even handle him. :sad:


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

People tend to generalize based on an experience or two. My two toys are now 10 and 7. They are as far from grumpy as two dogs can be. They seem to feel they should meet and greet all beings--human or canine. I have to make sure they don't dash across the street to say hello or run up to unfamiliar dogs who may not be friendly and could harm them. Most of my minis lived to be 15-17 years. They never were grumpy or unfriendly. I believe how you raise your pup is the most important part of how they behave as seniors.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I never had a dog that got grumpy in old age, at least not toward humans. Chulita got a little less tolerant with the other household dogs and their annoying antics. But not to humans. I can totally understand a dog that feels awful, has a thyroid problem or is very arthritic and someone hurts him or some other medical condition being less than tolerant as he ages. Sometimes a little more tenderness is needed. Luckily, it seems most dogs age pretty well and without too terribly much pain or a change in personality due to who knows what. As it happens, I can't recall any of my dogs getting grumpy and I've had some dogs with a pretty good longevity.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

D.B. Incandenza said:


> Hello,
> I know that dogs in general can be grumpy in old age with arthritis etc, but are toy poodles specifically known to be cranky and aggressive when they are older?
> 
> I deal with homeless poodles. Yes, many are grumpy and can appear aggressive.
> ...


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

People just like to feed into stereotypes based off of their experience with maybe a dog from their childhood or their great aunt tilly who had an aggressive yappy toy. Generally, if a dog has a good temperament during their younger years and any aggression is nipped in the bud then no, there will not be any problems. Many toy breeds are babied and carried around everywhere and don't get properly socialized and then this is what makes them afraid of people or aggressive. 

But senior dogs do need to be treated differently because their needs are different. If they want to lounge around in the sun then let them. Many people poke and poke at these kind of dogs, especially kids, and then they get ticked off and show aggression. A dogs needs change throughout their life just as with people.


----------



## Jerrie Williams (8 mo ago)

D.B. Incandenza said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently had the oddest encounter and would love everyone's experiences and opinions.
> 
> ...


My Toy poodle is on a strong pain pill and has to be kept in a large playpen as she is very aggressive towards my other toy poodle and Brussels Griffon. I adopted her 3 years ago as she was an owner surrender. She is 13 and she is beautiful, her heart murmur is a 3. I think in my brain, I need to let her go but not sure I can. I love her but it's my job I know and I am so torn . Any suggestions.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Jerrie Williams said:


> My Toy poodle is on a strong pain pill and has to be kept in a large playpen as she is very aggressive towards my other toy poodle and Brussels Griffon. I adopted her 3 years ago as she was an owner surrender. She is 13 and she is beautiful, her heart murmur is a 3. I think in my brain, I need to let her go but not sure I can. I love her but it's my job I know and I am so torn . Any suggestions.


Welcome to Poodle Forum, Jerrie. I’m sorry to hear about this situation with your toy poodle. 

You’ve landed in quite an old discussion, and the member you’re replying to hasn’t been back in years. Head on over here and create a new post so our active members will see it: Senior Poodle Concerns & Care


----------

